# Feeder suggestions...



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not having any luck w/ my P's going after feeders. I have 2 RBP about 4" and 1 about 3.5". What fish and what size would make a good feeder and some other tips to get them to eat some feeders would be great. They have eaten a couple of guppies, but even after skipping feedings for several days they would not finish them off until I stuck them on a wooden kabob and held the guppies right in their faces.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I buy my guys things like giant, or zebra danios, various tetra'sm or whatever else is large and cheap besides "feeders"

That said I have quite a few new "tank mates/ dither/ eventuall meals" living in the tank.

currently I have 4 or so danios, a blue gorami, and neon swiming about the tank untill....

Just leave the "feeders" in, unless they are sick. In that case KILL them IMEDIATELY, and do NOT feed them...

Everything will eventually get eaten, and thier diet should be a majority of fresh fillets, krill, shrimp, smelt, nightcrawlers etc....

I am not going to buy ANY live fish til at least 3 of the current collection is no longer alive. They kind always have the option of hunting that way, and are properly fed.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

stay away from gold fish


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

clean tetras, guppies, mollys, or rosies









quarantine for at least a week


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

I see lots of info saying gold fish are not nutritional at all, does anyone know what fish are really nutritional? also, for a 7"-8" red, what else should I be feeding him. I already feed him lots of shrimp, earthworms, and moose. how about bettas for feeder fish? used them a couple times, my p seems to love them.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

you should try some feeder crayfish they dont really carry disease.probaly only 15cents per crayfish...or try some arfican dwarf frogs you can get 1 for about $1.99...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Anko said:


> you should try some feeder crayfish they dont really carry disease.probaly only 15cents per crayfish...or try some arfican dwarf frogs you can get 1 for about $1.99...


 i wouldnt use frogs or reptiles... crayfish are good food but are known to attack fish

bettas come from the same family as goldfish as im not mistaken so they will carry the hormone that breaks down thiamine which isnt good.. but once in awhile they're ok as long as they're quarantine, but they're pretty expensive i think


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> Anko said:
> 
> 
> > you should try some feeder crayfish they dont really carry disease.probaly only 15cents per crayfish...or try some arfican dwarf frogs you can get 1 for about $1.99...
> ...


 bettas are anabantoid as same with gouramis
crypinids are the carp fishes, goldfish,barbs, danios ect.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

oh and if you want to use neons as food check out aquabid as they tend to have good prices on liek 50 packs of neons and 100 packs


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

i also subscribe to the "keep the food with the fish"scenario.if your going to use crayfish though dunk them in brine to kill any external parasites...good luck


----------

